# Are Your Days Since Retirement Going Slower or Faster?



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2014)

My days since I've retired have been speeding along, and weeks seem to fly by even faster than when I was working.  I thought when I retired that I would catch up on all my housework and projects, and have days where I had so much time on my hands, that I may have to volunteer at the local animal shelter or something.

Well, that didn't happen, I get up, do chores, food shop if needed, care for the dog and cat, take a walk in the park, come home, make dinner, eat, relax...and the day is shot.  Are your days flying by, or do you have so much time that you become bored?? :hair:


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 19, 2014)

Seems about the same to me. I have some boring days now,  but I did when I worked too. When I think back over the last 20 years(7 of them retired), its amazing how fast those years went by.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jun 20, 2014)

Being retired was an easy transition for me.  My working days were spent supporting IT issues.  I pulled 7 12 hour shifts out of every 14 days.  I worked the 5 PM to 5 AM shift.  Just me and the occasional guard making their rounds.  Time seemed to be standing still.  My work was boring but a vital necessity, they needed a warm body in case of an actual physical requirement to hard boot a server or maintain environmental controls.  I had some restrictions but nothing that demanded strict guidelines.  Unlimited web access.  Couldn't do chat lines, porno or gambling (my wife has the same restrictions) but everything else was ok.  I brought movies to watch offline on my laptop (with management's approval).  Books, anything that could help pass the time within reason, we even had a TV to watch.  Did it for 10-15 years, pay was good, so I stuck it out.

Retirement was a step up.  I'm still somewhat guided by my wife's choices.  I had given up golf years ago because of back issues.  My dress code standards haven't changed much, I can still wear sweats 24/7.  Showers now and then are optional but do so daily, a personal choice.  I gained more friends after our move and became more sociable, game night Mondays, cribbage on Wednesdays, pinochle on Fridays and an occasional drive to the casino on Saturdays, gives my wife a little quiet time.  I never looked back and never regretted my decision to leave corporate America a little early.  Time does seem to move faster now, only because I'm more active and have more on my plate.  I try not to worry about it too much or regret the missed opportunities.  I start my daily routine much the same way I did prior to retirement.  But now I enjoy the fact that I have no one to answer to.  I have no yearly reviews from a much younger manager telling me that I'm doing a great job, but because the economy is such that there will be no cost of living raises or my position has been downgraded again because of technology.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 25, 2014)

In the summer, I stay very busy, mostly doing outside jobs, maintenance and yard care.  I tend to slow down in the winter and get a little stir crazy, thats when I start cleaning or looking for a new project.....I have the cleanest house in the west...lol, my kids accuse me of having OCD.

Seriously, I love being retired, with caring for my mom, babysitting grandkids and my OCD the time flies by.


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 29, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> In the summer, I stay very busy, mostly doing outside jobs, maintenance and yard care.  I tend to slow down in the winter and get a little stir crazy, thats when I start cleaning or looking for a new project.....I have the cleanest house in the west...lol, my kids accuse me of having OCD.
> 
> Seriously, I love being retired, with caring for my mom, babysitting grandkids and my OCD the time flies by.



My life is similar to yours, only I don't have a parent to care for.  
Eight years into retirement,  and major life changes, I feel life is speeding by for the most part.  
When it slows down,  I read books.


----------



## Vivjen (Jun 29, 2014)

Definitely faster; and more fun too.


----------



## oldman (Jul 16, 2014)

I am busier now than when I worked. I also thought that I'd have plenty of time to do the things I've been meaning to do, or as my wife calls it, procrastinating, but no, that hasn't even been near the truth. My former employer even called me a few weeks back and offered me a short term job training other pilots. I almost jumped in, but wifey gave me the 'look' and us guys all know what that means. So, we travel, which I really need time away from and I belong to a couple of clubs and church things and on and on the lost goes. No, I am not bored, just not doing exactly what I'd like to be doing.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 23, 2014)

Time passes at a phenomenal rate!


----------



## happy (Jul 26, 2014)

My days are going faster. Alas..I am going much slower..


----------



## oldman (Jul 26, 2014)

The debt clock isn't slowing down either.

http://www.usdebtclock.org/


----------



## oakapple (Aug 10, 2014)

It's an interesting question, because I have thought for the past few years, ever since retirement, that the days go faster than before.This shouldn't really be the case, but it certainly is.I haven't taken up any new hobbies, but I suppose that I am doing the same things...... but slower!I do love having a little more time for myself though, and would not want to work again.


----------

